# Getting started



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey guys new here (see introduction thread)

I have a ton of questions, hopefully someone can shed some light on them..

I'm thinking towards the end of summer I'd like to invest in a small track as space is an issue right now--I have a small area where I set up an 0 gauge train come Christmas and I _think_ I can get a HO set up in there. I was looking at the AW John Force set--it looked pretty cool, here are my questions.

I see in some youtube videos guys putting a "loop" on it--so then it's safe to say I can build _anything_ off of it correct? I just don't want to be limited in the future.

Question 2: What is the general thought on the old Tyco sets? I had them so many times come Christmas and have the remains of the Grand Prix set--for what I'm looking to do with a small set, am I better off finding an old Tyco set or is something like the AW sets much better quality at this point?.....I honestly have no idea how much the hobby progressed since my Tyco days.

3: What is the general thought on Auto World...and why do they have bodies that seem to be taken out of the Hot Wheels catalog?? I actually got a hold of a Mystery Machine and it looks GREAT--I see they have alot of cars I'm crazy about, General Lee, Batmobile...do you feel these cars are worth the money--is AW a "good name" to invest in?

I know that's alot! Thanks so much in advance--this forum is awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Consider the Tomy International set unless you are set on the drag strip. Auto World makes good stuff.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Old Tyco stuff is good too. If you have some track laying around, try it out.
Not much has changed in the technology, except the introduction of the MegaG from AFX.
They all still run on the same tracks, you still have to keep the tracks clean, it's pretty much the same.
These days, thanks to AutoWorld and some after market bodies, there is more selection of bodies than ever.

Buy whatcha like and have fun. Oh, and don't forget your 40% off coupon from Hobby Lobby. (AWs are there)


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Old Tyco stuff is good too. If you have some track laying around, try it out.
> Not much has changed in the technology, except the introduction of the MegaG from AFX.
> They all still run on the same tracks, you still have to keep the tracks clean, it's pretty much the same.
> These days, thanks to AutoWorld and some after market bodies, there is more selection of bodies than ever.
> ...


Thanks! Hey it looks like that 40% is ending tomorrow--for that price I might score the Batmobile...where do I get a coupon code that it's asking me for??


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ah...disregard that, got it! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Seventy7 said:


> Thanks! Hey it looks like that 40% is ending tomorrow--for that price I might score the Batmobile...where do I get a coupon code that it's asking me for??


http://www.hobbylobby.com/

Look for the coupon link. This isn't a one time thing. They do it a lot.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Marty...

Wow, just looking on ebay at some of the AW stuff--I already have the Mystery Machine and it's an incredible looking car, it seems _all_ of their cars are just that cool!

Once they get some kind of Smokey & The Bandit set, K.I.T.T, an A-Team van and Starsky's car.....this could become a slippery slope for me lol.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Hello Jess.....

I moved to north Jersey myself about a year ago.Right now I am in the Stanhope/Byram area.

You really can't go wrong with a Super International set.Matter of fact,my last 16x4 layout was three or four of those sets with the addition of some 18" curves.

I would say first get a set of some sort,whether it be the one mentioned above,or a smaller set.I am actually kind of in between places for who knows how long,but I plan on picking up one of the newer AFX sets just so I can set something up to build some motors.
I like the smaller AFX sets for two reasons.First being that I lost my fancy power supply in a move,and have nothing.I like the new power packs that give you the option to change power settings.And second,I have been dying to get my hands on a couple of Mega G chassis to tear apart and analyze.I just got back into slots again after a three or so year hiatus.

If you are getting started out,this is the place to be.Anything you want to know,any of us here are always more then happy to jump in and help out:wave:

Mike


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Hello Jess.....
> 
> I moved to north Jersey myself about a year ago.Right now I am in the Stanhope/Byram area.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike, 

Thanks for the info! You're actually west of me but not too far--I'm in Lincoln Park and I have family up in Roxbury. I go on motorcycle rides up 206 on some Sussex Co rds--I'm that way quite often!

Like you, I'm not sure if I'll be here too much longer but I know I wont go far--with that I can buy something, just nothing too big. I remember wanting the Dukes Of Hazard or Batman sets but those look HUGE!!

I just put in a bid for a Tyco Police Pursuit set--I had one when I was a kid and it was about the closest thing to Smokey & The Bandit I could find! No big deal if I don't win the auction--I'll probably look into the International set, or buy the dragstrip and a bunch of extra track.

I had so many of these things and I can't believe how little of them survived my childhood! Odd because I still have so many old action figures and stuff....I'd give my right arm to have my old US-1 Trucking set again...that was a heck of a Christmas!!


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Your in luck I have two sets I will be listing under swap sell. Drop me N email and i will send pics . 

Slotnut


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

slotnut said:


> Your in luck I have two sets I will be listing under swap sell. Drop me N email and i will send pics .
> 
> Slotnut


Cool deal, on it's way.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Seventy7 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Thanks for the info! You're actually west of me but not too far--I'm in Lincoln Park and I have family up in Roxbury. I go on motorcycle rides up 206 on some Sussex Co rds--I'm that way quite often!
> 
> ...


I lived in Montville once going back about 25 years ago.Im familiar with that whole neck of the woods.Still getting to know Sussex.So far not a fan.

Locally the Hobby shop for me is the Hobbytown in Newton.They have a few sets there,tho a bit pricy.I do a fair amount of biz with them as far as my rc heli stuff so I will probably get a small set there just because.

One thing tho,whenever I am there I pull down and look at the 1/32 scale digital slot stuff.

So tempting right now to switch from HO to the bigger stuff.A whole entirely new world.

But,I am too far into ho to quit now.I would miss it too much and all of the mad cap hi jinx on the HO boards.

Mike


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I lived in Montville once going back about 25 years ago.Im familiar with that whole neck of the woods.Still getting to know Sussex.So far not a fan.
> 
> Locally the Hobby shop for me is the Hobbytown in Newton.They have a few sets there,tho a bit pricy.I do a fair amount of biz with them as far as my rc heli stuff so I will probably get a small set there just because.
> 
> ...



Oh no kidding, then you must know of Zeppellin Hobbies? I've only been in there a few times for some supplies on model kits I was working on and they also ordered me a body for an old RC car I had. I remember the last time I was there I saw all their cool slot stuff--and sloooooooowwwwwy backed out. That's my problem, I like _everything_ here. Slots, diecast, RC, Lionel Trains...1:1 --so many toys and never enough coin lol.

As far as Sussex goes, I hear ya. Nice place to ride a motorcycle through but it seems everything else is miles away from each other. Growing up in W. Orange everything west of me doesnt seem like NJ.

Well the guy took my offer and I'm now the owner of a Tyco Police Pursuit set missing 1 piece of curvature. He wanted 65 and I offered 40...I have a curve so I'm hoping that was a fair price--(I'm an F-Body nut. anything Trans-Am or Bandit related I'm all over).

So now I guess it's onto trading a bunch of stuff I don't want for some cars that I do!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

My advice:

1. Take your time. Nearly everyone who gets into this hobby spends WAY too much at first because they don't know prices, especially if you buy off eBay.

2. If you never had Aurora cars as a kid, then the AW cars are going to be a new experiance. They use a pancake chassis which is a lot of fun, but needs more TLC and tinkering to run as well as an inline car (like Tyco). Pancake chassis are not as fast as inline, nor do they grip the track as well.

3. Used Tyco track can be found just about everywhere. It will probably need cleaning. Some large lots can be very inexpensive.

4. Opinions vary on whether Tyco or Tomy/AW track is better. This is a personal choice. Lifelike track is not usually someone's top choice. Those three are the only tracks easily available.

5. Tyco was bought by Mattel and the line is barely still alive. Bear this in mind.

6. New Tyco/Mattel track and cars are still available. Send me a PM if interested, I'm located only about 15 minutes from you.

Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

7. don't pay more than $3.00 for a chassis


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

alpink said:


> 7. don't pay more than $3.00 for a chassis


For a *TYCO* chassis.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Marty said:


> For a *TYCO* chassis.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


For a *MATTEL* chassis.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Grandcheapskate said:


> My advice:
> 
> 1. Take your time. Nearly everyone who gets into this hobby spends WAY too much at first because they don't know prices, especially if you buy off eBay.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great info Joe, I'll def PM you...are there any good cleaners or will alcohol do?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> For a *MATTEL* chassis.


You're right!:wave:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Seventy7 said:


> Thanks for the great info Joe, I'll def PM you...are there any good cleaners or will alcohol do?


Personally, to clean I wipe down the track with alcohol and then sand with very fine sandpaper. Then wipe down with a clean cloth/rag.

Although it sounds like you might want to sand first then use alcohol, I have found this to be a problem with some residue left on the rails. So if you sand after the alcohol, you remove that residue. But there are a number of threads on track cleaning - search for them. You could also use a marble base or sharpening stone to rub down the rails.

For used track, you may have to sand a little harder or use a gritter paper at first for the rails - all depends upon condition. Almost all track is salvageable.

You may also want to clean the contact points with a stone wheel attached to your Dremel. Also make sure the contact points are a little bent so they make good contact with the electric contact points of adjoining tracks.

And as mentioned above, Mattel is selling chassis at $3 a piece. The quality isn't at Tyco standards, but they are cheap. The problem is that there are not a lot of sources for Tyco bodies.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

marty said:


> you're right!:wave:
> 
> Marty
> marysville, oh


lolol


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Well I dug out my old Dale Earnhardt Lumina in anticipation for my recently won track getting here (so much for end of summer). Everything on it seems to be in working condition but of course I won't know till the track comes...the uhhh "contacts"? seem pretty beat up--I guess that's a wear and tear item that can be replaced fairly easy? Also the tires seem to be kinda dry rotted, I notice some cracking in the fronts.

So that,s two--Dale's Lumina and the AW Mystery Machine. Atleast I have some continuity going on with my collection lol.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Uh, if that's a Dale car with the full front air dam and 3s on the front fenders next to
the headlights, you may want to just keep it on a shelf.










If it's one of the regular kind, like this...










You may want to pull the windshield and coat it in Future before running.
Those old Tyco tampos rub off real easy, especially on that car for some reason.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

That's it _without_ the 3's on the fender and the air dam is smaller. I remember I got this car in a set that came with a matching tractor trailer in around..hmmm maybe 92 or 93? Early high school for me.

I have the trailer but can't find the cab! As far as the tampos go, everything is in good shape, his name on the roof is slightly scratched off on one side. The other difference with one you posted is underneath, the motor seems to have a small piece of clear plastic protecting it, not blacked out.

Is the one you posted worth anything? Does mine hold any value?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have traded away more of those with the 3 on the front fender than I care to think about. probably still have a few somewhere. I am huge Earnhardt fan and have nearly everything, but, not displayed.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The one with the 3s on the front fenders and full air dam is a set car from a 
Petty/Earnhardt set sold at Kmart in the early nineties.
When the tampos wore off mine, 
I used some 24th scale Autographics decals to turn it into a....

a Rusty Wallace Miller Genuine Draft Pontiac!!! (blasphemy!!) 
I painted below the red line yellow, and applied matching yellow decals.
It looked great. I saw it at a race a couple of years ago, still looked really good.
Wish I had got a picture of it.

Anyways, those set cars fetch some coin on eBay. 
The others, like yours, are just regular slot cars.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info..that's good news, hopefully I can find the rig that I'm missing with that set for a reasonable price.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

is it an Earnhardt Rig you seek? Tyco? matching tractor & trailer? is that what yer lookin for? PM me


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

It sounds like the car you have came from the twinpack with the rig and trailer. It's a common car, so go ahead and use it.

The car with the airdam was only in the early K-Mart sets before they removed the airdam. As Rich points out, I have heard the tampo comes off of those very easy - in fact, they may not even make it out of the box fully intact. A clean airdam version can bring a decent amount of money.

The pickup shoes and tires are easy to replace. See the PM I sent you.

Joe


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Seventy7 said:


> Oh no kidding, then you must know of Zeppellin Hobbies? I've only been in there a few times for some supplies on model kits I was working on and they also ordered me a body for an old RC car I had. I remember the last time I was there I saw all their cool slot stuff--and sloooooooowwwwwy backed out. That's my problem, I like _everything_ here. Slots, diecast, RC, Lionel Trains...1:1 --so many toys and never enough coin lol.
> 
> As far as Sussex goes, I hear ya. Nice place to ride a motorcycle through but it seems everything else is miles away from each other. Growing up in W. Orange everything west of me doesnt seem like NJ.
> 
> ...


I know Zepplin Hobbies quite well in fact.My son and I would go there sometimes on Saturday afternoons to do laps on their HO track.My track at home was actually better,but HO wasnt their thing really,the bigger scale stuff was.

I heard the store moved but when they were in the original location on Route 23,I remember in the '80's into the '90's there wasnt a minute that store was open that there were not guys there turning hot laps.

Slots were HUGE back in those days.

Mike


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*semi truck cab*



Seventy7 said:


> Well I dug out my old Dale Earnhardt Lumina in anticipation for my recently won track getting here (so much for end of summer). Everything on it seems to be in working condition but of course I won't know till the track comes...the uhhh "contacts"? seem pretty beat up--I guess that's a wear and tear item that can be replaced fairly easy? Also the tires seem to be kinda dry rotted, I notice some cracking in the fronts.
> 
> So that,s two--Dale's Lumina and the AW Mystery Machine. Atleast I have some continuity going on with my collection lol.


well, I have finally found the cab Sev needs. it has only had a few parade laps and has silicone rear tires from PVT on it.
I need some input here for Sev to decide what it is worth and what he can afford.
no pics of mine right now, but it is in "just out of the package" condition and pics are available elsewhere of similar.
please help the new guy out with suggestions. I don't know what the value is and I am not looking to start my retirement on this transaction.
I just don't have time to put a value on it and there are folks here who have the experience and knowledge to expedite this matter for us.

I am aware of one guy who says he "never pays more than $3 for a chassis", but I hope that won't be the final offer for this Earnhardt truck cab.

thanx in advance guys for helping out here on this deal.

al


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I heard the store moved but when they were in the original location on Route 23,I remember in the '80's into the '90's there wasnt a minute that store was open that there were not guys there turning hot laps.
> 
> Slots were HUGE back in those days.
> 
> Mike


Yeah Mike they are right next to where the old regional DMV was--which is actually a stone's throw from my house. 

I haven't seen too much of their HO stuff but I did catch a glimpse of their large slot track--seemed pretty impressive but honestly outside of HO, when it comes to slots I'm not really into it.

There is a diecast show at Wayne PAL the 14-15th, I'm gonna take a peak and maybe get lucky with some slots. Are you going to that one?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

alpink said:


> well, I have finally found the cab Sev needs. it has only had a few parade laps and has silicone rear tires from PVT on it.
> I need some input here for Sev to decide what it is worth and what he can afford.
> no pics of mine right now, but it is in "just out of the package" condition and pics are available elsewhere of similar.
> please help the new guy out with suggestions. I don't know what the value is and I am not looking to start my retirement on this transaction.
> ...


Figure the twinpack goes for around $50-$60. Let's say that would make the car worth $20-$25 and the complete truck $30-$35. There is a seller in Singapore who usually sells the rigs (only) on eBay for around $20. So that's your ballpark figure - with a real Tyco chassis.

Hope that helps...Joe


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Seventy7 said:


> Yeah Mike they are right next to where the old regional DMV was--which is actually a stone's throw from my house.
> 
> I haven't seen too much of their HO stuff but I did catch a glimpse of their large slot track--seemed pretty impressive but honestly outside of HO, when it comes to slots I'm not really into it.
> 
> There is a diecast show at Wayne PAL the 14-15th, I'm gonna take a peak and maybe get lucky with some slots. Are you going to that one?



Tho I am an avid die cast collector,most of those shows are tables of stuff that guys got because they stand and wait for Target in the morning.

I am mostly into older stuff these days.The whole die cast collecting thing now has little to do with actually cars,and more to do with some weird hunter/gatherer mentality of finding new stuff before anyone else and the buying it in multiples and posting pictures of their junk on the forums so people can tell them how lucky they are and little meaningless posts like "WTG" or "nice find".And they really don't care,they just post at any opportunity to post just so they can make their post count higher

The Internet was a much better place before Walmart started selling computers and no one even knew what the Internet was.

So I won't be going.

They do have a slot show tho,I hear that's one to not miss.

Mike


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Tho I am an avid die cast collector,most of those shows are tables of stuff that guys got because they stand and wait for Target in the morning.


I feel the same way and actually that is what led me to this place. I was on another forum which will remain nameless but the idea of 40 yr old men getting to a chain store and buying up everything worth having so people who truly appreciate what it represents or more importantly.....a kid getting one is just nuts to me.

I tried so long to score the HW K.I.T.T. and failed each time. Finally I got desperate and ended up buying 3, $1.00 cars on ebay for $13.00. With that, I certainly don't need 3 of them and I understand HT members are going through the same thing...tomorrow morning I'm sending one out to a member here.

I'm not in it for the money, I don't "hoard" and I do believe if you want to keep the hobby alive--uhhh it might be a good idea to share with kids no? 

I'm a gearhead at heart, I find collecting, restoring etc is a direct link to childhood fun with my dad and quite frankly I could be spending on stuff way worse than diecast and electric cars!

With that.....I'll take a peak and see what's up. Maybe there is a slim chance I can meet up with a like minded fella and talk shop.

So now that I've completely gotten off topic and jacked this thread--let's talk about slot cars :wave:


----------

